# parts4repair.com - top or flop?



## Daemon_necis (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all there,

do you have any experiece with this spare part distributor?

I need a spare part for my HTC Sensation but I'm not sure if this shop ist worth my money.

So what do you think?



I recently bought some small tools ans sticker and course I will share my experience here.


----------



## Daemon_necis (Feb 16, 2012)

*bump*

Yesterday I asked for a invoice copy for ustoms duty purpose.
Today I got it. So customer service seems to be ok.


----------



## Garrytheogre (Feb 25, 2012)

I was looking at these guys for a replacement speaker on my evolution 3d .
I was wondering if there has been an update on your order?


----------



## Daemon_necis (Mar 2, 2012)

I can report, that my package arrived well covered and with the ordered pieces.

The stickers are ok, well what shouldt they do wrong?

The tools look cheap, I think.



So I'm still not sure to order there. And 40€ is a lot of money for me, because I'm still on-the-job training. If loosing the money wouldn't hurt so much, I wouldt definitely give them a try.

I'll give an update when I've made a decision.


----------



## leonironchef (Mar 2, 2012)

As far as I know, they're the most reputable...the guys off Ebay for example will give you rear housing but part wasn't cut to exact dimensions...or missing something very minor but meaning whole part cannot be used...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_necis (Mar 6, 2012)

I decided not to order there.
I ordered on a trader from Great Britain for a much cheaper price. Hope the LCD is no fake.



*Update:*
It looks not like a fake, but i haven't had time to reassable my phone yet.


----------



## Snakeforhire (Jun 9, 2013)

I've bought a number of spare parts for my i9100 and N7100 there, and all I can say about them is praise. 
The delivery time seems a bit on the long side (took about 10 days for delivery to France each time), but customer service is excellent and the prices are the lowest I been able to find anywhere on the market...
As far as I'm concerned it's a go, you can order from them anytime, even blindfolded... 

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




Daemon_necis said:


> I can report, that my package arrived well covered and with the ordered pieces.
> 
> The stickers are ok, well what shouldt they do wrong?
> 
> The tools look cheap, I think.

Click to collapse



Granted, the 3$ toolkit for Samsung devices I bought there looks equally cheap. But it still accomplishes the job more than is needed.
Also, keep in mind that such toolkits are most often made by device manufacturers themselves, parts4repair.com has nothing to do with this whatsoever (save that they're reselling them for a -small- profit, obviously ).


----------



## blazzher (Jul 24, 2013)

*flop*

I Ordered Some Parts For My Bionic And Were Missing Parts, Ended Up Reordering, Like They Wanted Me To Do.  They Were supposed To Refund It Back And They Didnt.  Basically They Lied To Me..  Stay Away There Are Other Places To Get Parts...


----------



## h_nahumi (Aug 26, 2013)

blazzher said:


> I Ordered Some Parts For My Bionic And Were Missing Parts, Ended Up Reordering, Like They Wanted Me To Do.  They Were supposed To Refund It Back And They Didnt.  Basically They Lied To Me..  Stay Away There Are Other Places To Get Parts...

Click to collapse



Any examples for other better places? 

Just ordered a camera for my i9100 from them and it came with a big scratch that appears big and pink on all my photo's .


----------



## scanferr (Sep 3, 2013)

Bought a HTC Sensation volume buttons flex cable and a set of screws and came as expected. The volume buttons had an issue and I asked them for a replacement via email, which they answered and sent a new one for free. Happy with them.


----------



## dennismil (Oct 6, 2013)

*Got scammed*

Ordered a housing assembly for htc desire hd and three batteries. The cover assembly had two parts which were used and had worn out contact surfaces. The batteries run out of life really fast (as fast a 2 year old battery and some even faster), they have been marked as e.g. "LQ" and using a battery tester app they give results varying between 800-1100mah for the dhd battery that should be 1230mah.

They've answered to emails with varying delay of 4-7 days, but to my latest email i haven't gotten a reply, when i asked them to send me instructions to return the package. They seem to be purposely delaying the case by asking silly questions i've already given them an aswer to. It's been almost a month and a half since my first email to them.

Going to report them to my credit card company so they will take it from here.


----------



## vladeco (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought a Full Housing Cover and a Complete Screen Assembly with Bezel for my Galaxy S II i9100, and they were out of stock. Waited for two weeks and they were still out of stock. Asked for a refund 4 days ago and they haven't replied yet or issued the refund. I'm glad I paid with paypal. If by the end of the week they still haven't issued a refund, I'm going to report them.

EDIT: They issued a full refund to my paypal today.


----------



## sa77 (Dec 27, 2013)

*review parts4repair.com*

I bought a full housing form Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 and 2 cover camera lens on 4/11/2013. 
Products are handed over to carrier on 7/11/2013 (SingaporePosts...very good assistance and fast answer: vote 5 stars!!!) and it shipped on 12/11/2013 by naval ship (very bad!!!).
Shipping arrives in Italy (to Milan)  on 04/12/2013 ( 1 month) but the product is been blocked to Italian mail customs up to 21/12/2013 for controls because it was declared as "fashion accessory" for a value of €1. 
I was almost certain that the product would be blocked, but unexpectedly, it is unlocked on 12/27/2013 and delivered today 23/12/013.

With much surprise I enjoyed an excellent packaging and protection product.
Overall I'm pretty pleased with parts4repair.com even if I wrote them all history and I said them that I don't buy no more from them just because delivery times are too long.
I would add that every time I contacted parts4repair for a problem about shipment, they answered me immediately, in 24 hours to my email


----------



## bman18 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Be warned!!!!*

Before ordering a replacement screen for my TF700 I checked for positive or negative experiences with Parts4Repair.com here on XDA. Only found this thread and decided to try it.

I ordered a V02 of the screen for $ 97,90 including shipping on 24/08/13 and received an incompatible version V01 on 10/09/13. After sending an email the same day I received an email asking me to return the screen back to them. (needed to return it to China for $ 13,- without tracking, which I found expensive enough). Four days later I receive an automatically generated email where they state that the purchase is refunded through PayPal.
On 25/10/13 they confirm reception of the screen and confirm (again) to refund (as they didn't have the V02 screen!). 
As of yet (08/01/14) I haven't received a refund.

So Parts4Repair.com first sends a wrong item, then doesn't have the ordered item at all, confirms twice to refund and in the end doesn't do anything. 
PayPal wasn't any help either because they requested a tracking number, after I had already send it back and they refuse to look at the emails confirming the return of the screen.


----------



## ccsnet (Jan 29, 2014)

Just to add my voice. Ordered a chip for my sammy October / November... One month - nothing... started chasing and they said it had been sent... oddly the tracking date it was sent was when I complained.... Too late to place a Paypal complaint in.

Any way - eventually got it on the phone and found it was DOA - was sold tested. Not only that the the BGA balls where not great.

I've had the chip pulled off again and now have an RMA ( although no postal address Ahhhhh ) so dependant on postage I'll send it back.

What worries me is if I send it will I actually get a refund or fobbed off ? I wasnt cheap but for piece of mind I may just....

Over all...

Comms 2/10
Speed 1/10
Quality of Product 1/10

I would love to know about other suppliers as others have asked for items like chips....

Terran


----------



## diegocesaretti (Mar 14, 2014)

*Parts4repair*

Did anyone here ordered something from this site (parts4repair) recently?, i bought a replacement LCD for my LG G2 and i checked the USPS option for shipping, how can they ship via USPS if they ship from china, do they have some kind of warehouse in the US?, Did anyone here got his order via USPS? How long did it take to arrive in that case?...


----------



## maikel33 (May 13, 2014)

I ordered  a fullhousing cover and a digitizer for my broken huawei ascend mate and today i think its scam..

timeline:

05. Mai 2014 ordered and paid with paypal
07. Mai 2014 p4r: We  are sorry for that , As for the Full Housing Cover we will ship without button ,ok?
07. Mai 2014 me: ok
08. Mai 2014 p4r: we will ship without the buttons. and refund US$ 3 to you ,ok?
08. Mai 2014 me: ok
09. Mai 2014 p4r: ok , thank you for your confirming.  we will ship , and we will refun to your paypal ,ok
09. Mai 2014 me: Is there a reason for not shipping it yet?
12. Mai 2014 p4r: we are sorry for that ,,it was still out of stock. could we refund first ,or ship out others
12. Mai 2014 me: what exactly was (is) out of stock?
13. Mai 2014 p4r:we are sorry for that . the  Full Housing Cover can 't ship ,the others is ok
13. Mai 2014 me: what?!....

how to get back money?


----------



## dandeli21 (May 20, 2014)

i bought a lcd p600 samsung flex cable(arrived)
lg l7 digitizer+frame(arrived)
and today i just bought my p600 lcd+digitizer (on its way trought dhl)
300 usd


----------



## shsaifee (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I just ordered my HTC One XL LCD+Glass+Bezel and waiting for its delivery.

This is what I ordered:

HTC One XL LCD+Glass+Bezel for 56.90

Here in India this phone is not sold so spares are also not available. Fingers crossed. 

Will update once I get the part. Lets see how it goes.

Cheers


----------



## GargIT (Aug 12, 2014)

*parts4repair.com*

The 18th of June I ordered 2 new glass for my Samsung galaxy tab pro 8.4 and payed $70 for the glass and $40 for DHL shipping I got my packaged the 23rd of June so fast delivery. 
But what I got was not what I ordered so I mailed them they denied first that they had done anything wrong, so I took some pictures of the wrong glass laying beside the right one, then they admitted they sent wrong item, and now the hell started.

I wanted them to send the right items, and then I could maybe send the wrong ones back after all it was only $70 in sell value, 
they denied that said I had to send back first and when they got the items they should send me my ordered items.

I gave in and sent their items back for $26 it took about a month for them to get the items, now when they shall send me my items they say they only have white ones, 
I ordered 1 black and 1 white, I said it was OK to send 2 white instead and I asked how they would refund me the shipping cost I had when returning their items, then they say that if I want refund they will send the items with snail post.

Now I starting to get really pissed  what was started as something I thought was cheap, ended up quite expensive and I have still not seen what I ordered.

*SO ALL I CAN SAY, STAY AWAY FROM THIS COMPANY.*


----------



## Daemon_necis (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all there,

do you have any experiece with this spare part distributor?

I need a spare part for my HTC Sensation but I'm not sure if this shop ist worth my money.

So what do you think?



I recently bought some small tools ans sticker and course I will share my experience here.


----------



## guyrich (Jan 27, 2015)

*I ll say top*

Ordered XperiaZ1 back cover n wifi antenna on Jan 14th 2015 from India n both got delivered on Jan 28th. Yoohoo perfect


----------



## spirouzbe (Jan 28, 2015)

*Parts4repair Liers*

Hi guys, 

I bought an LCD replacement for my Lumia 1520. The date of the order was on the 9th of december and i received it on the 2nd of January (living in Belgium).

On their site the item was described as new : 







But unfortunately I received a refurbished item poorly repaired. The first thing I noticed was the LCD leaking light on the side of the bezel. Next thing is a ghost shadow on the screen and finally the touch digitizer sometimes not recognizing the input.

After a week of usage the screen started unsticking from the bezel  : 






They are not willing to refund me or to pay the postal fees to send it back. 
They are selling refurbished as new. (also the with an HTC8x bezel that I ordered as new but was refurbished.)

I suggest you DONT BUY from them. They are not reliable.


----------



## Citizen88gr (Jul 2, 2015)

Avoid this shop. 

  I bought this Brand New LG G2 Complete Screen Ressembly from parts4repair.com ands it has a dead horizontal area on the touch screen. They asked me to disassemble the screen, keep the rest of the parts somewhere like it's a bunch of screws and stay for a month without a phone just to send it back to china for testing. The screen was supposed to be original g2 screen (50$). The fact that we pay in advance and get faulty products but they can't send us new ones in advance and then take back the faulty for testing or whatever they want to do with them is very disappointing. No respect for costumers. Avoid this online shop.

They also asked me for a video  which of course I uploaded to youtube


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2015)

*Low quality, bad customer service*

Ordered parts for Xperia Z2. Display assembly faulty, ordered another coz I thought I might have damaged it, same problem. Back cover cracked as soon as it was fitted.
Customer service kept saying this is my fault and want me to send the faulty screen for testing...yeah, right.

Stay away from this supplier.


----------



## Silverdace (Jan 7, 2016)

*Should have read this first*

I guess I should have researched more first.

I'd bought parts of them before and everything was ok. I think if you're buying standardised stuff like batteries, flex cables etc. you'll be ok.

It's buying anything that involves assembly or repair that you will get stung on.

I bought 2 Z3 frames and LCDs. The frames were missing the antenna and ground contacts, had crappy buttons and the LCDs were lifting off the frame as they hadn't been glued properly.

Don't buy any LCDs or partially assembled parts off them.

I have bought hundreds of parts for phones from various sellers and haven't found a single one that's any good. If anyone finds one please let me know.

Honesty is in short supply.


----------



## jainendra94mandavi (Apr 9, 2017)

*Any Update?*



shsaifee said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I just ordered my HTC One XL LCD+Glass+Bezel and waiting for its delivery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How was the overall experience?


----------



## shsaifee (Apr 9, 2017)

It was a good experience overall.


----------

